# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [NEEDED] 3d print quote

## custombuild

need to print triangular plastic box 

590x640x380 mm

height 80 mm

wall thicknes 5 mm

please quote, delivery via fedex

----------


## Casper

Can you publish a sketch?

----------

